
Process Streaming Data in Real Time with SQL - wclax04
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-kinesis-analytics-process-streaming-data-in-real-time-with-sql/
======
vgt
Powered by SQLstream, which have been around since early 2000's:

[https://twitter.com/SQLstream/status/763826133401866240](https://twitter.com/SQLstream/status/763826133401866240)

